# Sith Preview Online (for the time being)



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 4, 2004)

http://www.larney.co.uk/ep3.mov

They're shutting these down as fast as they find them.


----------



## The_Universe (Nov 4, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 4, 2004)

Kick arse!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 4, 2004)

Word for word, that is the reaction one of my gaming group had... LOL


----------



## CrusaderX (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 4, 2004)

Cool.

There is a LOT of stuff that has to take place in this movie.  how long is this film going to be, any ideas?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 4, 2004)

Hopefully past the two hours mark, and judging from the previous ones, I willing to bet, that GL should make this at least a 2:20hrs film, he has to...if he wishes to end on a good note.


----------



## Olive (Nov 5, 2004)

http://www.northforkdigital.com/mpthree/episodeIII.mov

This one is working as well (for now)

It looks pretty damn good actually... will he break my heart again?


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Nov 5, 2004)

thats just sick yo...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 5, 2004)

Rockin' rockin'!


----------



## The_lurkeR (Nov 5, 2004)

Guys guys guys... we all know Georgie can make a great trailer, but it's the MOVIE that counts!

Seriously, he's fooled us once, twice... and are we all going to fall for it again?

... probably, see you in line


----------



## The_Universe (Nov 5, 2004)

This trailer looks deceptively awesome. But I can't let him crush my dreams, again!  Curse you, HOPE!  CURSE YOU!


----------



## Buddha the DM (Nov 5, 2004)

That trailer is awesome. I love the fact that they used the Imperial March at the end of it.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Nov 5, 2004)

dungeonmastercal said:
			
		

> http://www.larney.co.uk/ep3.mov




Well, I can't get this one to work - it locks up about 20 seconds into the commercial - about the time the Clone Troopers march into the ship. So I can't see much of it all. And the other link on this thread is dead as Julus Caeser. Any others out there?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry about the double post. Sorry about the double post. My computer locked up and I didn't think it went through the first time. My computer locked up and I didn't think it went through the first time.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 5, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Well, I can't get this one to work - it locks up about 20 seconds into the commercial - about the time the Clone Troopers march into the ship. So I can't see much of it all. And the other link on this thread is dead as Julus Caeser. Any others out there?




Huh. It works just fine for me. The second one is indeed dead. 

I REALLY hope that this trailer is an accurate representation of the movie. Every thing in it looks great. Thats a lot of freakin' wookies!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 5, 2004)

you might try www.movie-list.com .  That's where I found that link.  I know a lot of the "unofficial" links were being shut down by Lucasfilms. Good luck!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 5, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Thats a lot of freakin' wookies!




My wife, who can be said to be a casual Star Wars fan at best, remarked, "Wow, they look like really big Ewoks.

I need some aspirin now.


----------



## qstor (Nov 5, 2004)

I heard a rumor that its going to be run in front of the Incredibles this weekend.

Mike


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 5, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Huh. It works just fine for me. The second one is indeed dead.
> 
> I REALLY hope that this trailer is an accurate representation of the movie. Every thing in it looks great. Thats a lot of freakin' wookies!



 Think of it this way...if it is even just CLOSE to the Spy Reports and such that have come through in the last year, RotS could easily be the BEST Star Wars movie. Anyone else get a chance to see that 'Back in Black' video that was leaked earlier this year?

...and yes, the trailer is suppose to be with at least some of the Incredibles showings. I'm going to see it in about an hour so I'll be back to say if the trailer was with it later.


----------



## nakia (Nov 5, 2004)

Color me skeptical.  Oh, the trailer rocked.  But I remember the trailers for EP's 1 & 2 rocking as well.  And we all know what happened there.

Just wait, the reason Anakin has to wear the Vader suit is a midochlorian infection or something.

Ah, youth.  Where hast thou gone?


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 5, 2004)

nakia said:
			
		

> Color me skeptical.  Oh, the trailer rocked.  But I remember the trailers for EP's 1 & 2 rocking as well.  And we all know what happened there.
> 
> Just wait, the reason Anakin has to wear the Vader suit is a midochlorian infection or something.
> 
> Ah, youth.  Where hast thou gone?



 Let it go, man.  Let it go.

The time to bitch and moan is AFTER you see the film and you don't like it.  For now, bask in the awesomeness of the trailer.  This is the last time we get to do this.  Tis a moment to savor!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 6, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> This is the last time we get to do this.  Tis a moment to savor!




That is, unless you believe the rumor about Lucas now deciding to do Episodes 7-9 -- a rumor I desperately hope is not true.


----------



## Olive (Nov 6, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Think of it this way...if it is even just CLOSE to the Spy Reports and such that have come through in the last year, RotS could easily be the BEST Star Wars movie. Anyone else get a chance to see that 'Back in Black' video that was leaked earlier this year?




See, with Hayden Christiansen, it's never going to be the best star wars movies ever...

Plus, remember those pre-release review that said that AotC was the best Star Wars movie ever? Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> See, with Hayden Christiansen, it's never going to be the best star wars movies ever...
> 
> Plus, remember those pre-release review that said that AotC was the best Star Wars movie ever? Don't believe the hype.



 But at the same time, don't act like this is the worst thing in the world. Just ONCE I'd like to have a Star Wars thread where people don't get all depressive.

Having just gotten back from seeing the Incredibles, I LAUGH at all of you who downloaded the trailer. So insanely good on the big screen...if only for seeing that classic footage at that size again!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 6, 2004)

Laugh all you want!  I'll take first chance anytime!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2004)

dungeonmastercal said:
			
		

> Laugh all you want!  I'll take first chance anytime!



 The big screen will ALWAYS be better, though. So nyah!


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 6, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> That is, unless you believe the rumor about Lucas now deciding to do Episodes 7-9 -- a rumor I desperately hope is not true.



 You can go with the rumors or you can milk this.  Either way, I'm going to have as much fun with this as I can.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm old enough to remember when the original Star Wars hit the screen, and I voraciously read every sci-fi mag I could get my hands on in those days.  Lucas' original "vision" was to have a 9 part series, starting with the middle, going back to the beginning, and then going ahead into the future to explore a galaxy now freed of Imperial opression.  Recently, however, Lucas has denied ever having said such, but is exploring the options of putting a Star Wars series on television, either animated or live action.

And Ankh, I would have LOVED to have seen it on the big screen...but the real world said, "No! Bad DMCal! NO!" and whacked me with a newspaper.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm not going to complain here.  However, I do want to firmly state my position in the "I told you it would suck" group.


----------



## Wycen (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't know if it's my video card, monitor or eyes, but the battle scenes look somehow not right.  Maybe on a full screen they'll look better.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 6, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'm not going to complain here.  However, I do want to firmly state my position in the "I told you it would suck" group.



 Put me firmly in the "I saw that coming a million miles away" group.  Your hate for the prequels is why I love ya man.  

I'm actually very interested to hear what you have to say after you see Episode III.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 6, 2004)

It's interesting how Anakin's eyes look a lot like Darth Maul's or the Emperor's...

At least Hayden seems to be mastering the "scowl". Case in point: the "hooded" scene and the "crushing Obi-Wan's wrist" scene.


----------



## Orius (Nov 7, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But at the same time, don't act like this is the worst thing in the world. Just ONCE I'd like to have a Star Wars thread where people don't get all depressive.



 Nah, Star Wars bashing is "kewl". So everyone's got to do it. Got to get back at Lucas for having their childhoods raped by the new movies. *rolls eyes* 



> Having just gotten back from seeing the Incredibles, I LAUGH at all of you who downloaded the trailer. So insanely good on the big screen...if only for seeing that classic footage at that size again!



 Like I'd really pay 6+ dollars just to see a trailer that clocks in at less than 2 minutes. I don't care about the Incredibles.

 I mean, the action probably is mind blowing on the big screen.  It rocks on the monitor the way it is.  But it's just not worth spending the money on.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Nov 7, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> Like I'd really pay 6+ dollars just to see a trailer that clocks in at less than 2 minutes. I don't care about the Incredibles.




Pity.  It's a really good movie.  We were hoping to see the trailer with it, but it didn't play.  Still had a great time, though.

Brad


----------



## Krieg (Nov 7, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> Nah, Star Wars bashing is "kewl". So everyone's got to do it. Got to get back at Lucas for having their childhoods raped by the new movies. *rolls eyes*




No, there are just a lot of us who would actually like the prequels to be 
quality films in their own right. Thus far that hasn't happened.

But, whatever helps you sleep at night.



> _I don't care about the Incredibles._




That is certainly fair enough, although it's a better film than anything that's come out of Lucasfilm of late.

[snark]And it's less cartoony to boot.  [/snark]


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 7, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> [snark]And it's less cartoony to boot.  [/snark]




*cough*Jake Lloyd*cough*


----------



## Wolf72 (Nov 7, 2004)

great preview, and _the Incredibles_ is well worth sitting through.

and 6 bucks? ... that matinee price? ... we paid 8.50 each.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 8, 2004)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My wife, who can be said to be a casual Star Wars fan at best, remarked, "Wow, they look like really big Ewoks.
> 
> I need some aspirin now.



Funny, I did also think of Ewoks when I saw it. Freaking big Ewoks, definitely...


----------



## JeffB (Nov 8, 2004)

Saw it before The Incredibles as well (good flick, BTW...a little slow at times, but funny).

I also thought the Wookies looked a bit Ewok-ish. I think mainly due to coloration variations and the kind of things they were wearing.

Trailer looked (and sounded) dam% good on the big screen. Not a big AotC fan here (prefer TPM , if only for Qui-Gon), but I have a feeling this one might just finally be the prequel we've all wanted (thats my hope anyways).


----------



## fett527 (Nov 8, 2004)

Trailer=chills

For all the prequel haters- Have you watched the movies with 4-7 year olds?  They love them just as we loved the orignals.  Get off your fanboy high horse and get some perspective.

For all the Hayden haters- As far as I am concerned he nailed the whiny teenager who has problems with emotion and communication.  I watched him and said, man he is just like my brother.  Same age.

Revenge will rock.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 8, 2004)

The prequels, in my opinion, lack an emotional spark that was present in the originals.  Even if the originals had a little bit of overacting, that level of "ham" seemed appropriate for the space opera subject matter.  The prequels, by contrast, (and in my opinion only of course) have had flat, emotionless acting except for one or two rare sparks of it (Ewan McGregor provides most of it).  And you can't really blame the actors -- it's ultimately the director who gets to decide how much ham he wants.  

I think what has many of us worried is that EpIII is charged with high expectations -- particularly the fact that it is going to presumably be the emotional climax of the entire prequel series, and arguably the most emotional moment of all six films.  We've seen that it can be done -- but we've also seen some failures in this area.  Thus, for me, the suspense is in "will Lucas deliver"?


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2004)

JeffB said:
			
		

> Trailer looked (and sounded) dam% good on the big screen. Not a big AotC fan here (prefer TPM , if only for Qui-Gon), but I have a feeling this one might just finally be the prequel we've all wanted (thats my hope anyways).



I'm clinging to that, probably vain, hope as well -- RotS should at least be the best of the prequels, if not necessarily in the same league as the original trilogy...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2004)

fett527 said:
			
		

> For all the prequel haters- Have you watched the movies with 4-7 year olds?  They love them just as we loved the orignals.  Get off your fanboy high horse and get some perspective.



I have, yes.  My kids are generally bored with Star Wars as well, unless I can get something new going into it, like the Clone Wars, or my new Star Wars RPG I ran for them.

Besides, despite Lucas' recent claim, there's very little (if anything) in the original trilogy that caters to kids.


			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> For all the Hayden haters- As far as I am concerned he nailed the whiny teenager who has problems with emotion and communication.  I watched him and said, man he is just like my brother.  Same age.



The problem was; should Darth Vader have been a whiny teenager?  If a more manly, yet still young looking guy, had played the part in both trilogy movies, the whole thing would have been much more believable.  At one point, apparently Ryan Phillippe was considered for the part; he would have vastly improved both movies.


			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> Revenge will rock.



I certainly hope so.  Looks like Lucas is still directing, though.  Don't know if he finally got some help on his screenplay/dialogue or not, though.  I think the _stories_ of the first two prequels is fine, it's just the execution of them that's lacking somewhat.

Despite that, I'm no Lucas, Christianson or prequel basher; it's just disappointing that they could have been much better movies with just a little more work on the screenplay, dialogue and pacing.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 8, 2004)

Re: Wookies vs. Ewoks...

In the initial early draft, the final battle (that evolved into the Battle of Endor) was supposed to be rebels + wookies vs. imperials. Wookies would be as primitive as the ewoks, and you can see where adding a planet full of 8-foot tall berserkers would tip the battle in favor of the rebels.

But Lucas liked the design for the wookies so much that he changed Chewbacca (initially a reptilian-like helper of the Han/Obi-Wan hybrid) into a wookie, and the character's knack for practical technology became archetypical of the wookies.

When it was time for RotJ, Lucas cut the wookies' size in half and inversed the syllables, so that "woo-kee" became "ee-wok".


----------



## ragboy (Nov 8, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> The prequels, in my opinion, lack an emotional spark that was present in the originals. Even if the originals had a little bit of overacting, that level of "ham" seemed appropriate for the space opera subject matter. The prequels, by contrast, (and in my opinion only of course) have had flat, emotionless acting except for one or two rare sparks of it (Ewan McGregor provides most of it). And you can't really blame the actors -- it's ultimately the director who gets to decide how much ham he wants.



The thing I have not liked about the prequels thus far is that they are super-hero movies done up in Star Wars garb. The beauty of the originals is that you have absolutely no idea whether the characters are going to survive from one moment to the next, because they're essentially normal people in extraordinary circumstances. In the prequels, it's obvious that the characters will survive, since they can jump out of moving aircars and land on other moving aircars and various other silliness. However, I've really enjoyed the Dark Horse comics covering the prequel era. These are packed with emotional wallops and great stories. 

That being said, my kids love the prequels as much as I loved the original series. I have a 3-year old that might need professional counseling when the last movie comes out. He asks me _every friggin' day_ whether the new Star Wars movie is out, yet.


----------



## Wolf72 (Nov 8, 2004)

ragboy said:
			
		

> ...
> I have a 3-year old that might need professional counseling when the last movie comes out. He asks me _every friggin' day_ whether the new Star Wars movie is out, yet.




LOL ... I bet you'll be joining him on the couch, and the poor therapist will have to listen to you debate a 3-4yr old about which movies were better and why.   

... not that it's a bad thing mind you, just a funny picture.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 8, 2004)

fett527 said:
			
		

> For all the prequel haters- Have you watched the movies with 4-7 year olds?  They love them just as we loved the orignals.  Get off your fanboy high horse and get some perspective.




I agree. I haven't seen the original trilogy. Ever. I first saw it about a month ago on dvd. I must say, although it is better than the prequels, there isn't much difference. The only difference comes from different directors for V and VI, as well as screenwriters. So, the prequels aren't horrible in their own right, but 



			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> For all the Hayden haters- As far as I am concerned he nailed the whiny teenager who has problems with emotion and communication.  I watched him and said, man he is just like my brother.  Same age.




Me being an 18-year-old, I can say that this is true. I don't know many teenagers that don't whine whenever they show emotion.


----------



## fett527 (Nov 8, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I have, yes.  My kids are generally bored with Star Wars as well, unless I can get something new going into it, like the Clone Wars, or my new Star Wars RPG I ran for them.




From my experience that is unusual.  My nephews (ages 5 and 7 now) and their cousins eat Star Wars up.  All the movies.  They love the prequels and they love Jar Jar.  I was still amazed at how many kids were in Star Wars costumes in our neighborhood for Halloween.  I loved it!



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Besides, despite Lucas' recent claim, there's very little (if anything) in the original trilogy that caters to kids.




R2-D2 and C3PO.  They defintiely attracted and amused children.  I use my nephews as examples for this as well.  They are great comic relief.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> The problem was; should Darth Vader have been a whiny teenager?  If a more manly, yet still young looking guy, had played the part in both trilogy movies, the whole thing would have been much more believable.  At one point, apparently Ryan Phillippe was considered for the part; he would have vastly improved both movies.]/quote]
> 
> Why not?  I think it lends more to his susceptibility to the darkside because of his immaturity.  It works in my opinion.  Ryan Phillippe would have brought his own flair to the roll and maybe that would have worked better.  I do think Phillipe is a better actor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krieg (Nov 8, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Besides, despite Lucas' recent claim, there's very little (if anything) in the original trilogy that caters to kids.




I wouldn't go quite that far, but the genius of the original films is that they appealed to adults _as well as_ children. The new films don't, and that is the difference.

I humbly apoligize that I don't have the same discriminating tastes as the average 4-7 year old.


----------



## fett527 (Nov 8, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> ...I humbly apoligize that I don't have the same discriminating tastes as the average 4-7 year old.




Come on now.  Simply saying to look at the prequels with the same wide-eyed enthusiam as a kid.  Critique the movies from an adult perspective, but don't get hung up on it.  

There's lightsabers and blasters and space battles and lisghtsabers and this really funny goofy guy and this mean scary guy and lightsabers!!!!!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2004)

fett527 said:
			
		

> R2-D2 and C3PO.  They defintiely attracted and amused children.  I use my nephews as examples for this as well.  They are great comic relief.



There's a big difference between "kids like this" and "this caters to kids."  I mean, I was a kid when Star Wars first came out; I was five, and I was only eleven or so when RotJ came out.  The difference is, that those movies don't cater to kids; they appeal to them while simultaneously appealing to adults.  There are many parts of the new series, particularly in TPM, that quite obviously cater to kids and turn off adults, an element which is lacking from the earlier movies.


			
				fett 527 said:
			
		

> Why not? I think it lends more to his susceptibility to the darkside because of his immaturity. It works in my opinion. Ryan Phillippe would have brought his own flair to the roll and maybe that would have worked better. I do think Phillipe is a better actor.



Well, that depends on the details of his eventual fall, doesn't it?  If the details of the major spoiler spy reports I've read are true, then him being a whiny teenager in Ep2 is pointless.  Also, Phillippe would hopefully have at least given some credibility to the so-called romance between Padme and Anakin, which was the most difficult for me to swallow, personally.


			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> I won't dispute the execution seemed lacking.



And that's the real shame.  Those movies had the potential to be _the_ biggest thing going this decade.  As it is, they're merely OK when they should have been triumphant.  That's the disappointing thing; not that the movies were themselves actively bad, just that they weren't really very good either.


----------



## ddvmor (Nov 8, 2004)

ragboy said:
			
		

> The thing I have not liked about the prequels thus far is that they are super-hero movies done up in Star Wars garb.




I agree with this - the movies are missing that 'everyman' character with whom the audience identify - in the first one, it could have been Binks or possibly Anakin, but neither really worked properly.

Also, in the original trilogy, we had a non-jedi hero to cheer for in Han Solo, whilst in the prequels we only have Jedi dudes.  Lots of em.  A plethora, in fact.


----------



## nakia (Nov 9, 2004)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Come on now.  Simply saying to look at the prequels with the same wide-eyed enthusiam as a kid.  Critique the movies from an adult perspective, but don't get hung up on it.
> 
> There's lightsabers and blasters and space battles and lisghtsabers and this really funny goofy guy and this mean scary guy and lightsabers!!!!!




Understood.  I certainly am not a "Lucas-hater," nor do I blame Lucas for destroying my youth or anything like that.  Jango Fett vs. Obi-Wan in the rain was cool.  But now, I am older and more discriminating.  I care about things like good acting and writing.  EP1 & 2 didn't seem to have either one of those things in abundance.  That's what I meant with the "Ah, youth" comment earlier.


----------



## Krieg (Nov 10, 2004)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Come on now.  Simply saying to look at the prequels with the same wide-eyed enthusiam as a kid.  Critique the movies from an adult perspective, but don't get hung up on it.
> 
> There's lightsabers and blasters and space battles and lisghtsabers and this really funny goofy guy and this mean scary guy and lightsabers!!!!!




I'm not hung up on it at all. Overall they aren't very good movies. I don't hate Lucas for putting out bad films, I just have no desire to provide financial support for him to continue to do so.

A couple of great fight scenes (Qui-Gon & Obi-Wan vs Darth Maul was about as good as it gets) and some cool special effects (and some surprisingly bad ones) surrounded by a large sea of nothing. That is not great film making.

I don't see folks flocking to the defense of Barney, The Power Rangers or the Teletubbies calling their detractors "haters" because they don't consider them to be paragons of the medium.


----------



## Krieg (Nov 10, 2004)

Oops


----------



## Krieg (Nov 10, 2004)

Gadzooks!


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 10, 2004)

Holy Triple Post, Batman!


----------



## threshel (Nov 10, 2004)

ddvmor said:
			
		

> ...whilst in the prequels we only have Jedi dudes.  Lots of em.  A plethora, in fact.




And now, finally, we get to see them die.
With a couple of notable exceptions, of course.

I, for one, can't freakin wait!  Empire was my favorite of the orginal trilogy, and RotS looks to be another dark chapter for the Republic and their vaunted Jedi.   

All of the previous super-heroing and greatness will only flavor the fall so much more.  Delicious.

Go VADER!


J


----------



## myrdden (Nov 10, 2004)

I suppose we could debate the pros and cons of the first two movies, but I think that particular horse has been beaten to death, raised, and then beaten some more and then raised again.  

I think it is safe to say that a lot of people were/are disappointed in the execution of the new movies more than anything else.  This would include me too.

However, this is the movie I have been waiting to see - just how does Anakin go from being a reasonable, good person into a dark tyrant.  And although I am not hyping myself up for the movie, I am eager to see what George has put together.  Partly to see if he can redeem himself from his previous missteps and partly to satisfy my curiousity on the origins of Vader.

I am willing to accept the trailer at face value and bask in its coolness until proven otherwise.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 10, 2004)

myrdden said:
			
		

> I am willing to accept the trailer at face value and bask in its coolness until proven otherwise.




Innocent until proven guilty, eh?


----------

